# arc xdi 1200.6



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

ARC AUDIO XDi 1200.6 AMPLIFIER 6 CHANNEL FULL RANGE CLASS D AMP

Not mine. This guy has moved a few of these over the past couple weeks. (I watch arc stuffs on ebay daily )

Appears to be legit with good reviews.

Not a bad price either.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Been watching his auctions for the past couple of weeks and used the Christmas bonus on the 1100.5 last night. ;-D


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

I was gonna order one from him but the Arc Audio warning on their page scared me away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Yeah, would be the chance you take i guess. Don't think it was new anyway, so warranty isn't really on the table..

Arc does repairs for flat $150 with return shipping covered fyi.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

I have another 1200.6 that I just pulled last week. Guaranteed 100%. $450 shipped. PM for pics if seriously interested.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Is this the one with the hiss?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

What hiss? I keep getting messages about hiss. I would love clarification.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

U made a post about your 1200.6 having a hiss and sent it in to Arc Audio for repair...

arc xdi 1200.6 slight speaker hiss

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=262746&share_fid=10112&share_type=t


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Think that was me. And 90% install related fwiw..


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ahh my apologies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Oops... I thought we were in my current FS thread. My amp does not have hiss.

I keep getting messages by people asking about hiss. They seem to think these amps have a of history being noisy with lots of hiss and I'm not sure where these people are finding these reviews. I mean you can find bad reviews of anything if you look hard enough. But far and away, most of the reviews I have seen of these amps have been positive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

brumledb said:


> Oops... I thought we were in my current FS thread. My amp does not have hiss.
> 
> I keep getting messages by people asking about hiss. They seem to think these amps have a of history being noisy with lots of hiss and I'm not sure where these people are finding these reviews. I mean you can find bad reviews of anything if you look hard enough. But far and away, most of the reviews I have seen of these amps have been positive.
> 
> ...


Not trying to hijack this ebay thread but i have had two and both are dead quiet. Just ordered my 3rd. ??


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

gumbeelee said:


> Not trying to hijack this ebay thread but i have had two and both are dead quiet. Just ordered my 3rd. ??


What type of configuration are you running? I have two also and I have thought about buying a 3rd also.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

KillerBox said:


> What type of configuration are you running? I have two also and I have thought about buying a 3rd also.




I am running it as a five channel with 5 & 6 bridged on my daily driver. I have audiofrog GB60 and GB10, (some of the best sounding compinents i have ever used, if not the best, fwiw) and a jl audio 10w6. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

What would you do with 2 or 3 of these in 1 vehicle? I'm just trying to imagine how they would all be utilized. Don't you lose stereo sound when you bridge the channels? Do you just bridge both amps into 3 channels and run 1 on left side of vehicle, and 1 on the right? What about the 3rd amp? Do you bridge 2 channels a piece to each sub? I hope these aren't dumb questions, I'm just trying to learn something. Do you just use y-splitters from the amps into the dsp?


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

My plan as of now is to use: 

Amp #1 Channel 1-2 (150w x2 - 4 ohms) for front 3 ways (100 watts RMS) 
Amp #1 Channel 3 (150w x1 - 4 ohms) for center channel (75 watts RMS)
Amp #1 Channel 4 not in use
Amp #1 Channel 5 (300w x1 - 2 ohms) on Coustic BassPump #1 (150 watts RMS)
Amp #1 Channel 6 (300w x1 - 2 ohms) on Coustic BassPump #2 (150 watts RMS)


Amp #2 Channel 1-2 (150w x2 - 4 ohms) for rear door speakers (75 watts RMS)
Amp #2 Channel 3-4 (150w x2 - 4 ohms) for rear fill speakers (75 watts RMS)
Amp #2 Channel 5 (300w x1 - 2 ohms) on Coustic BassPump #3 (150 watts RMS)
Amp #2 Channel 6 (300w x1 - 2 ohms) on Coustic BassPump #4 (150 watts RMS)

I realize that I am overpowering every speaker but, I love clean headroom. That is why I have thought about buying a third amp.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

My plan:
Amp #1 Channel 1-2 (150w x2 - 4 ohms) for tweeters (1" large format)
Amp #1 Channel 3-4 (300w x1- 4 ohms) for Left Midbass
Amp #1 Channel 5-6 (600w x1 - 4 ohms) for 15" sub #1

Amp #2 Channel 1-2 (150w x2 - 4 ohms) for midrange
Amp #2 Channel 3-4 (300w x1 - 4 ohms) for Right midbass 
Amp #2 Channel 5-6 (600w x1 - 4 ohms) for 15" sub #2 


Yes, I like headoom too


----------

